# San Francisco Mefistofele



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

On for 24 hours. Enjoy!!

https://sfopera.com/opera-is-on/str...nder&utm_content=version_A&sourceNumber=49496


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

That last note of the Prologue....with the massed chorus! Spectacular!
In the house, it is overwhelming.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Yesss! And I was in that house at that very time!! Mind boggling!


----------

